# The Mistake (Part 2 )



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Our story begins on the separate planes which would take Joanna and Giancarlo to their destination and though they were different in many ways; they often ended up doing the same thing even if for reasons as diverse as they themselves were. Joanna for her part, not unlike Giancarlo disliked flying and tended to have one too many on flights; specially if they were long distance. Joanna’s displeasure of air travel coming from the fear that many have that it was not and could never be completely safe, regardless of what anybody stated. Joanna on that occasion had not really planned to have as many drinks as she had which made her more than slightly inebriated as she sat in her seat, trying to ignore the older gentleman who kept trying to start a conversation which would both last more than a few sentences as well as allow him to obtain her phone number for further encounters. 

Joanna listened to her mp3 player. It including some classical music which she had learnt to appreciate during her trip to Chicago. Joanna found out for herself that this kind of music which included Chopin, Mozart, Beethoven among others was pleasant to listen to after having had too many drinks. It being music of this sort which motivated the mind to creating images and it was as her airplane approached Warsaw that the sounds of Mozart’s 35th symphony took her to exotic places of beauty which she one day so much hoped to visit. Joanna even felt a certain kind of joy at being able to fantasize while awake. As before such visions had only come to her at night during her hours of sleep yet it was due to her new found love of classical music that she was able to dream while awake. 

Joanna in all sincerity, was enjoying this flight even if she was not with anyone of her friends, not that she had all that many or with her diary which she tended to confide in more than anybody. How she wanted to write her thoughts of what she felt and the ideas she was getting of what she would do if she could only visit places like the Kenya or Australia or India. These were her fantasies which she kept in the pages of this diary of not only the places she envisioned herself going to but the sort of life she so much wished to live and above of all the sort of woman she so much desired to be yet was in a way afraid of. Her believing it was not in her but in her diary which none must ever see. For it could never be or perhaps worse yet must never be though deep down she was thrilled as much as frightened that some day something or someone would come along to transform it all to reality. 

Joanna however fearful of loosing or forgetting her diary had packed it in her suitcase which was the reason for her not having it with her. It being under normal circumstances that she would have been busy filling it with all that she had experienced, for if truth be told; she had had very little time while in America to include other than just the places she visited. Joanna could even think of what she would be writing later that night in her diary when her trip finally came to an end and she would be back in her cozy bed organizing the American experience not only in her diary but in her mind. The thought seemed so welcome specially after a long plane ride which had followed a morning in which she had had to wake up specially early to get to the airport on time yet it was soon to be behind her and in her diary. 

Joanna did not have any further drinks during the rest of the flight. As she simply sat in her seat knowing that it would not be long before they reached Warsaw International Airport where she would collect her bags and simply hail a cab home.


----------

